

C++ is not a legacy language anymore - cppdesign
http://www.codergears.com/Blog/?p=1594

======
OlivierLi
I doubt this will be a surprise to anyone but the latest book by Scott Meyers
is truly a pleasure to read and allows you get up to speed with c++11 and
c++14.
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920033707.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920033707.do)

